# Ikarian - Members & Alliance



## JamesGarner

Just starting this thread as i get a lot of people asking to join the alliance and i have to try and work out if they are actually a DW member

bear with me a bit as this is still a little work in progress and i will try and keep it up to date
i know a lot of you have multiple towns but this is just a list of memberas and there capitals

so far we have

*Alliance Members*
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96] 
asjam86 - jam land [20:54]
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89]
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]

*Non alliance Members*
zogzog60 - Hamilton [23:21]
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Serious Eldooos - Serious DW [37:18]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog -

*To join the alliance :* 
build an Acadamy and set a few scientists to work
Reserch Foreign Cultures (have to do a few others first)
Build an Embasy (43Wood 13 Marble)
Then from the embasy you need to join the DetailingWorld alliance
There is currently a 200 Wood & Marble joining fee to Beardboy's embasy to allow upgrades and further members

If new members could post there loactions ill add them to the list

Thanks


----------



## EvilDes

I've JUST this second applied to join the alliance as I've got my embassy set up now, so you should have a message waiting for it.


----------



## chr15barn3s

My in game username is vr-chris but my username on here is chr15barn3s. And chrisborough Hunuios[94:59] is my capital not chrisborough 2.


----------



## JamesGarner

thanks updated now


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Joined today


----------



## Dopey

My other island is

Kissaios[88:49] > DW CITY

we have 4 of us now on the same group of islands (DW Islands) come and join us

Or on your next island hop make it a priority the more we are together, the easier and safer we all are


----------



## beardboy

Just so you all know, the embassy is constantly being upgraded, but currently there's only 1 free diplomacy point, which doesn't appear to be letting anyone join - perhaps as they're too far from my capital? I'm not sure. It's currently being upgraded anyhow, so at some point more can join!

I'll keep upgrading :thumb:


----------



## Dopey

It could be because some of us have knocked down our embassy's to move, im doing mine up again on the new DW islands


----------



## finallyanameica

just a note - my capital is Phapaios[60:15] > Mattville


----------



## Gandi

It's Probs mr 9hrs away from every one else over here:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## asjam86

so far we have

*Alliance Members*
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96] 
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89]
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]

*Non alliance Members*
zogzog60 - Hamilton [23:21]
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Serious Eldooos - Serious DW [37:18]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog -


----------



## Dopey

And Dopey Kissaios[88:49] > DW CITY


----------



## carlwhitley

Alliance joined


----------



## SamurI

Snasuos[38:16] > Veyron:wave:

Just built an embassy so will be joining the alliance very soon


----------



## sanchez

Toreeos[35:83] > Sanchville 3

My new island - Glass


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I tried to join but it hasnt let me? 

Johnny


----------



## Dopey

you have an embassy? you need you research Foreign Cultures i think


----------



## Al-53

asjam86 said:


> so far we have
> 
> *Alliance Members*
> Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
> beardboy - Bath [80:56]
> hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
> JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
> Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
> finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
> Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
> Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
> Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
> silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10]
> twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96]
> asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
> asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
> Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
> Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
> 
> Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
> 
> sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
> alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
> Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
> chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
> panama - colonia [75:23]
> Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
> chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
> EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
> 
> *Non alliance Members*
> zogzog60 - Hamilton [23:21]
> BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
> Serious Eldooos - Serious DW [37:18]
> carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
> Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
> Wonderdetail -
> chr15barn3s -
> dinodog -


ok....heres a update to what islands i have and resources......

remember donate to your mines and forest..bring the levels up.....do it daily.....


----------



## Serious

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96] 
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW

Non alliance Members
zogzog60 - Hamilton [23:21]
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog -

Just an update.


----------



## chris'svr6

Serious said:


> Alliance Members
> Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
> beardboy - Bath [80:56]
> hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
> JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
> Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
> finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
> Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
> Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
> Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
> silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10]
> twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96]
> asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
> asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
> Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
> Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
> Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
> sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
> alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
> Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
> Chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47] - Wine
> Chris'svr6 - Stamford [88:47] - Marble
> Chris'svr6- Langtoft [88:48] - Sulpur
> panama - colonia [75:23]
> Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
> chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
> EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
> Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
> 
> Non alliance Members
> zogzog60 - Hamilton [23:21]
> BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
> carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
> Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
> Wonderdetail -
> chr15barn3s -
> dinodog -
> 
> Just an update.


My resources have now been deleted until further notice!!


----------



## zogzog60

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96] 
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
zogzog60 - Motherwell DW [89:48], Hamilton DW [88:47], East KilbrideDW [89:49]

Non alliance Members
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog -

Just an update.


----------



## silver bmw z3

More updates:

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10], z3ville DW [8:9], 335dville DW [89:48]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96] 
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
zogzog60 - Motherwell DW [89:48], Hamilton DW [88:47], East KilbrideDW [89:49]

Non alliance Members
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog -


----------



## carlwhitley

More updates:

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10], z3ville DW [8:9], 335dville DW [89:48]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96] 
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
zogzog60 - Motherwell DW [89:48], Hamilton DW [88:47], East KilbrideDW [89:49]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]

Non alliance Members
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog


----------



## Mark J

More updates:

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10], z3ville DW [8:9], 335dville DW [89:48]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96] 
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
zogzog60 - Motherwell DW [89:48], Hamilton DW [88:47], East KilbrideDW [89:49]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Mark J - Eldaeos[69:22] > Papsville - Glass

Non alliance Members
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog


----------



## kk1966

Krystal-Kleen - 61:22 Atlantis - Marble
62:21 Alterra - Wine
61:21 Asgard - Crystal


----------



## JamesGarner

Are rubencit & patynman members on here ? 
had applications but i dont recognise the names


----------



## Bear

More updates:

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10], z3ville DW [8:9], 335dville DW [89:48]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96] 
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
zogzog60 - Motherwell DW [89:48], Hamilton DW [88:47], East KilbrideDW [89:49]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Mark J - Eldaeos[69:22] > Papsville - Glass
Stencil - Kissaios (88:49) Bearyville DW

Non alliance Members
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog


----------



## CharlyLou

More updates:

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10], z3ville DW [8:9], 335dville DW [89:48]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96]
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - ERJ [2:17]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
zogzog60 - Motherwell DW [89:48], Hamilton DW [88:47], East KilbrideDW [89:49]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Mark J - Eldaeos[69:22] > Papsville - Glass
Stencil - Kissaios (88:49) Bearyville DW
CharlyLou - Charly DW [89:48], Charly II DW [89:49], Charly III DW [88:49]

Non alliance Members
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog


----------



## alanjo99

More updates:

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85]
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10], z3ville DW [8:9], 335dville DW [89:48]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96]
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - samples-r-usDW [88:49] samples-r-us2DW [89:48] samples-r-us3DW [88:48]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
zogzog60 - Motherwell DW [89:48], Hamilton DW [88:47], East KilbrideDW [89:49]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Mark J - Eldaeos[69:22] > Papsville - Glass
Stencil - Kissaios (88:49) Bearyville DW
CharlyLou - Charly DW [89:48], Charly II DW [89:49], Charly III DW [88:49]

Non alliance Members
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog


----------



## Stan

More updates:

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85] More updates:

Alliance Members
Gandi - Gandi Land [61:71]
beardboy - Bath [80:56]
hellknight10 - Hellground [80:56]
JamesGarner - C - Maxville [6:8]
Andy Cap - Bubbaland [79:72]
finallyanameica - Matticy [61:16]
Renoir - Renoir [52:100]
Fiestamk5 - Cartopia 2 [18:33]
Stan - DWorld 2 [86:85] [89:49] DWorld 3 DW [85:85] DWorld DW
silverbmwz3 - BeemerVille [8:10], z3ville DW [8:9], 335dville DW [89:48]
twhincup - Tortown DW [2:96]
asjam86 - jam land [20:54] - Glass
asjam86 - Chelmsley wood [17:52] - Marble
Al-53 - Smittyville [61:89] marble
Al-53 [62:90] Al-ville DW wine
Al-53 Smittyville2DW 61:89 marble
sanchez - Sanchville [36:84]
alanjo99 - samples-r-usDW [88:49] samples-r-us2DW [89:48] samples-r-us3DW [88:48]
Dopey - Crystal City 3 [79:39]
chris'svr6 - Jonesville [84:47]
panama - colonia [75:23]
Affection to Detail - A2D Marble City [46:20]
chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59]
EvilDes - Kobi [84:67]
Serious - Kissaios[88:49] > Serious hq DW
zogzog60 - Motherwell DW [89:48], Hamilton DW [88:47], East KilbrideDW [89:49]
carlwhitley Tiaayos - Bollo Ckamia [43:84]
Mark J - Eldaeos[69:22] > Papsville - Glass
Stencil - Kissaios (88:49) Bearyville DW
CharlyLou - Charly DW [89:48], Charly II DW [89:49], Charly III DW [88:49]

Non alliance Members
BigDoc Smointoios - Spottswoode [82:40]
Pingu Tremaios - Pinguland [84:66]
Wonderdetail -
chr15barn3s -
dinodog

__________________


----------



## SamurI

:wave:Just send a request to join


----------



## SamurI

Just sent my 200 Marble and Wood


----------



## Bigpikle

OK - I'm signed up as well 

Pikleton_DW [69:69]


----------



## Mark J

Bigpikle said:


> OK - I'm signed up as well
> 
> Pikleton_DW [69:69]


I cant see you on that island?

Are you definitely playing om ikariam dot com and not dot 'org' ?


----------



## Stan

Bigpikle said:


> OK - I'm signed up as well
> 
> Pikleton_DW [69:69]


i think your on a dfferent site or world i cant find you either,


----------



## Al-53

I am sorry I had to leave the alliance...I was to far from your islands and it took 24 hours + to get there or trade....I was trading with a close alliance and they asked me to join them since they are just a hour away from me...with only 16 members they are in the top 50....they are well organized and send supplies to build your resources up

Thank you al for having me...I enjoyed it..but again so far...I could not move there since I have well established mines..mills and vineyards....


one thing I will say...build up your wine and marble....with out wine your town will go sour on you....

AL


----------



## silver bmw z3

Bigpikle said:


> OK - I'm signed up as well
> 
> Pikleton_DW [69:69]


Please tell me those co-ordinates were chosen at random and not based on the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Dopey

Shame you have to go Al but good luck m8, just don't wage a war against us!! lol


----------



## Al-53

Dopey said:


> Shame you have to go Al but good luck m8, just don't wage a war against us!! lol


yes..it was a hard thought out thing....but in reality I could not be any help since so far..and sending warships cost a fortune in the upkeep to send there...lol....AVA is not a war monger alliance...they are just seeing how far they can go in the game...most have lvl 20 and up towns...and have completed most research...I myself are on the gyro copter..lol....maybe I can fly over and have a pint with you guys....

keep in touch.....

my FAMOUS words.....FEED your mines and vines....build up your mills and then wood comes fast and then you can do 1500 wood a day to the mines and vines....and still have plenty to build...

AL


----------



## Dopey

1500 wood?

Im getting +220 per Hour

5280 a day on my island (that's just 1 island)

+246 per Hour on another (5904 a day) on another


----------



## Al-53

Dopey said:


> 1500 wood?
> 
> Im getting +220 per Hour
> 
> 5280 a day on my island (that's just 1 island)
> 
> +246 per Hour on another (5904 a day) on another


I meant donate 1500 a day per mine and mill......I do close to 6000 wood a day on each town....and donate half a day to mines and mills....and I do not use helping hands...as it costs more to use it.....

I keep my warehouses close to topped off and donate surplus....

I sell and trade also...close to 2 million gold.....

AL


----------



## Dopey

If everyone, and i mean everyone, just donated 1k for each level they was on, that would be more than enough!! and its the lest you can put in


----------



## Affection to Detail

Dopey said:


> If everyone, and i mean everyone, just donated 1k for each level they was on, that would be more than enough!! and its the lest you can put in


Think I'm past double that on some of mine.


----------



## matmaxedout

hi, i ned help to gt an embasy built, so i can join forces

matmaxedout Banoios[63:55]

can anyone help me???????? please :wave:


----------



## Stan

matmaxedout said:


> hi, i ned help to gt an embasy built, so i can join forces
> 
> matmaxedout Banoios[63:55]
> 
> can anyone help me???????? please :wave:


what help you need


----------



## Glossmax

I've just started up:
Yerutia[93:59] > Dragonshold
Got the basics at the moment.
What's the key to getting more people?


----------



## alanjo99

Glossmax said:


> I've just started up:
> Yerutia[93:59] > Dragonshold
> Got the basics at the moment.
> What's the key to getting more people?


Go to your town hall - this will tell you how many people you have - and the capacity of the town. Expand the town hall to expand your towns capacity.

Only in the same screen - you will see how happy your town is and the Growth rate of your town - the happier they are the faster your town grows.
To make them happier give them wine (Tavern) and a Museum.
Also certain levels in your research will make them happier yoo.

HTH


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Ok i've now got myself a new town in Kissaios..GIOTOPIA DW.

Question tho. How to i get some marble back to my first city from my second city???


----------



## Mark J

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Ok i've now got myself a new town in Kissaios..GIOTOPIA DW.
> 
> Question tho. How to i get some marble back to my first city from my second city???


Click on the trading port in the town you have the marble stored and it will show your other town in italics as a town you can "ship goods to" HTH


----------



## matmaxedout

Stan said:


> what help you need


wine, marble, crystal

i have plenty of gold,wood and sulphar if anyone needs them

matmaxedout Banoios[63:55]


----------



## CharlyLou

matmaxedout said:


> wine, marble, crystal
> 
> i have plenty of gold,wood and sulphar if anyone needs them
> 
> matmaxedout Banoios[63:55]


Can't see ya on that island. are you playing .com or .org ?


----------



## matmaxedout

CharlyLou said:


> Can't see ya on that island. are you playing .com or .org ?


i'm playing .com server ZETA Banoios[63:55] > matmaxedout

didnt know there was another one????
which version is everyone else on then .org or .com


----------



## alanjo99

.com is correct

Although @ World > Banoios[63:55] - You are not listed under the name you mentioned

Are your coords correct ?


----------



## matmaxedout

alanjo99 said:


> .com is correct
> 
> Although @ World > Banoios[63:55] - You are not listed under the name you mentioned
> 
> Are your coords correct ?


sorry island is colossus, i'm in the top right corner of that island called matmaxedout same as my dw username, new to this game sorry!!!!

hope that helps??


----------



## alanjo99

matmaxedout said:


> sorry island is colossus, i'm in the top right corner of that island called matmaxedout same as my dw username, new to this game sorry!!!!
> 
> hope that helps??


colossus - is the wonder of the island > so there will be 1000's of them

Goto the game - click on 'show island' and your co-ords will be in the red box above the island view.

Will say world>(your island name) [Co-ords]


----------



## matmaxedout

alanjo99 said:


> colossus - is the wonder of the island > so there will be 1000's of them
> 
> Goto the game - click on 'show island' and your co-ords will be in the red box above the island view.
> 
> Will say world>(your island name) [Co-ords]


 World > Banoios[63:55] i'm defo there..............somewhere

ikariam, Zeta, banoios, 63:55

InfoAttention: This area of the page is updated when you select a town!Name: matmaxedout 
Town size: 3 
Player: matmaxedout 
Ally: -


----------



## alanjo99

matmaxedout said:


> World > Banoios[63:55] i'm defo there..............somewhere
> 
> ikariam, *Zeta*, banoios, 63:55
> 
> InfoAttention: This area of the page is updated when you select a town!Name: matmaxedout
> Town size: 3
> Player: matmaxedout
> Ally: -


Ah ha !

Your on ZETA !!

Its a different World

We are all on *Epsilon*


----------



## matmaxedout

matmaxedout said:


> i'm playing .com server ZETA Banoios[63:55] > matmaxedout
> 
> didnt know there was another one????
> which version is everyone else on then .org or .com





alanjo99 said:


> Ah ha !
> 
> Your on ZETA !!
> 
> Its a different World
> 
> We are all on *Epsilon*


i guess you never saw that way back at the top of this post then:wave:

is there anyway to change world's or can i still join fom here
(guesses not):wall:


----------



## alanjo99

matmaxedout said:


> i guess you never saw that way back at the top of this post then:wave:
> 
> is there anyway to change world's or can i still join fom here
> (guesses not):wall:


I think you have to re-register on Epsilon.

A few guys have gone on different worlds to begin with by accident - they may be able to tell you if there is another way or not.


----------



## matmaxedout

alanjo99 said:


> I think you have to re-register on Epsilon.
> 
> A few guys have gone on different worlds to begin with by accident - they may be able to tell you if there is another way or not.


oh well, just re-registered, so i'm now here

Ildoios[88:15] > Polis Matmaxedout

gonna need all the help i can get now as i'm starting from scratch:wave:


----------



## Dopey

as soon as you set up, move to the DWI your over 11 hours away by trade ship, twice that with war ships, so your unprotected, just do the absolute minimum to move then abandon it when you have


----------



## Glossmax

Dopey said:


> as soon as you set up, move to the DWI your over 11 hours away by trade ship, twice that with war ships, so your unprotected, just do the absolute minimum to move then abandon it when you have


What!! where's the DWI then?
I am very close to chr15barn3s - Chrisborough [94:59] although I have been able to contact him yet.


----------



## alanjo99

DWI - there are numerous scattered around [88:49] and surrounding isles

Have a search around these isles - you can't miss us - we have 99% of the islands population !

Well worth a move over - as everyone is within quick trading times & well protected with the other members


----------



## Glossmax

AH HA, found you.
Feel sorry for "E B Magalona".
I'll work my way over asap as there are some big players near me.
I need a embassy to join DW don't I?


----------



## alanjo99

Glossmax said:


> AH HA, found you.
> Feel sorry for "E B Magalona".
> I'll work my way over asap as there are some big players near me.
> I need a embassy to join DW don't I?


Your research & building of an embassy will let you join the alliance.

Feel very sorry for EB Magalona - he hasn't contributed to the mines ! and so I pillaged him 6 times this weekend already


----------



## matmaxedout

how do i transport my stuff from 1 place to another???

plus i'm building my new home on EPSILON Ildoios[88:15] > Matmaxedout DW

hope you guys don't mind that i've already stuck the DW bit onto my home name :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## CharlyLou

matmaxedout said:


> how do i transport my stuff from 1 place to another???
> 
> plus i'm building my new home on EPSILON Ildoios[88:15] > Matmaxedout DW
> 
> hope you guys don't mind that i've already stuck the DW bit onto my home name :wave::wave::wave:


You need to go to your trading port. It will show all your islands in there


----------



## JasJab

Just moved to 88:48 just waiting for the research level to join alliance


----------



## Glossmax

Same here just started a Colony at: Yorios[88:47] > Glossmax DW

About 12Hrs away from reaching a high enough level to join.


----------



## Evil Twin

I have built an embassy and have searched for "DetailingWorld" alliance but nothing is coming up.

How do I join ????


----------



## Serious

Try dwwin


----------



## Evil Twin

nope that ain't found either


----------



## finallyanameica

You on epsilon?


----------



## Evil Twin

yep sure am


----------



## Glossmax

what's your coordinates and town name?


----------



## Evil Twin

22:82] Zaino8


----------



## Mark J

I can't see you at those co-ords, which tends to suggest you are registered with iakriam.org as oppose to ikariam.com which is where we all are.


----------



## Evil Twin

AAArrgh. defo on .org not .com Do I have to start all over again ???


----------



## Mark J

Evil Twin said:


> AAArrgh. defo on .org not .com Do I have to start all over again ???


Yep :lol:

Sorry, shouldn't laugh, I made the same mistake when I started but fortunately spotted it after just a few days.


----------



## Evil Twin

:wall::wall::wall::thumb:


----------



## Mark J

Just start again, slowly build up and I'm sure we'll all pitch in to help with supplies and stuff just so long as your not too far away


----------



## Evil Twin

63:24] zaino8

Need anything that anyone can spare seeing as my 1000s of supplies are stuck in .org:wall:


----------



## Dopey

Ouch sulphur island, that's bad luck!!

Pillage kratos 3 he is inactive, you could get some goods from him, you can tell he has an (i) after his name = inactive


----------



## mark1319

Should be able to join the alliance by the weekend hopefully, got my Academy at Lv.5 running at max and upgrading it as much as possible. Should be moving to DW islands some time soon as well.


----------



## Evil Twin

[63:24] zaino8

Just applied to join


----------



## xxQuartzxx

ok .. come on chaps who do i need to speak too .... regarding joining the allaince 


thanks 

quartzxx


----------



## Glossmax

Find a dw town and click on the alliance link.
It will all become clear.
Most of us are at 88:46 ish


----------



## Evil Twin

How do I transfer my capital status to a new colony ??


----------



## Glossmax

Evil Twin said:


> How do I transfer my capital status to a new colony ??


You have to build a Governor building and then when you click on it the option is at the bottom of the page.

And it has to be the same level as your palace to do it.


----------



## matmaxedout

help!!!!!

i've just tried to start a new colony near 88:46 where the rest of you sre but i got an error message saying The town has no more action points available! 

can anyone help???


----------



## Stan

matmaxedout said:


> help!!!!!
> 
> i've just tried to start a new colony near 88:46 where the rest of you sre but i got an error message saying The town has no more action points available!
> 
> can anyone help???


you need to wait til your cargo boats are back from where ever they' ve gone


----------



## robz

im here at the town of Aluminis

EDIT : World > Nytios [18:29] > Aluminus

Im noticing my island has no sulphur, marble, and very little of anything else, is it possible to choose a new island early on?


----------



## CharlyLou

You need to start your researchers up and then you will be able to trade. Economy - Wealth is needed to be able to do this. You need cargo boats also


----------

